# Raubfischgewässer in den Niederlanden



## Matthi (11. September 2011)

Liebe Boardies,

Wir haben für den Herbst eine Woche mit der Spinnrute durch die  Niederlanden geplant um den Räubern nachzustellen. Geplant sind einige  Kanäle, die Ijssel und evt. den Rhein als Gewässer anzusteuern, da wir  hier schon ein wenig Erfahrungen mit den Zandern sammeln konnten.

Da wir in der geplanten Woche aber auch gezielt auf Hecht  fischen wollen und vielleicht das ein oder andere neue Gewässer sehen  wollen nun meine Frage nach schönen Raubfischgewässern in unserem  Nachbarland.

Selbstverständlich frage ich nicht nach Hotspots, ich würde mich aber  freuen wenn ihr Gewässer in denen ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt  weiterempfehlen könntet 

Ich würde mich über viele Antworten freuen, und sag schonmal viele Dank im vorraus!


----------



## burhave (11. September 2011)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer in den Niederlanden*

Da kannst du eigendlich in jedem Graben welche fangen...


----------



## Heiko112 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer in den Niederlanden*

Das war ja wieder die Antwort des Jahres.
Da gibt es dann auch die Kuhwiesenwaller, wir erinnern uns.:vik:

Dann wünsche ich viel spaß an den Gräben.


Aber die Ijssel ist ja schonmal nicht schlecht für Zander.

Hechte findet ihr dort in der Ecke mehr in Vechte und Regge.

Am Twente Kanaal geht es vertikal auf Zander und Barsch von der Spundwand.

Wenn es was weiter in`s Land sein darf, dann ab zum Neder Rijn, da gibt es dann die Hechte, Zander und Barsche und sogar Rapfen. Grobe Richtung so "Wageningen".


----------



## Grxzlx (11. September 2011)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer in den Niederlanden*

Habe deinen Beitrsg gerade gesehen zum Raubfischangeln Wageningen, meinst du den Waal als Gewässer oder tiefer unten den Rhein z.B. Herveld Zuid bzw. Nord?
Kannst du mir sagen wie das Wasser dort ist eher trüb oder klarer und wie die Strömunsverhälnisse dort sind z.B. wie am Rhein ca. 18-20Gr. Jigköpfe.

Wenn es der Waal ist den da war ich noch nie angeln, war zwar an der Mündung zum Rhein vor Nijmegen  aber im waal selber noch nie geangelt, ist das Gewässer an sich gut?
Gruß
...und eventuell danke für paar Ratschläge
Krystian


----------



## Athrox (29. September 2011)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer in den Niederlanden*

Hallo Leuz,



Gryzli schrieb:


> ...meinst du den Waal als Gewässer oder tiefer  unten den Rhein...



Ich denk mal, Heiko spricht von der IJssel, vom Twente Kanaal und vom Nederrijn (zu deutsch: Niederrhein, in Anlehnung an den Namen Niederlande - also der Anschnitt des Rheins der in den Niederlanden liegt (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen))



Gryzli schrieb:


> ...wie das Wasser dort ist...



Ähm... das Wasser im Rijn und in der Waal kommt aus Deutschland. Wenn du's nich weißt, woher soll ich das dann wissen?  
(Für alle Spätzünder: *Das war ein Scherz!*) :m



Gryzli schrieb:


> ...und  wie die Strömunsverhälnisse dort sind...



Ähnlich wie der deutsche Rhein halt (und wie wahrscheinlich alle anderen mehr oder weniger natürlichen und befestigten Flüsse). Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten sind abhängig von der Flußbreite und dem Wasserstand. Die Richtung der Strömung sowie das Strömungsverhalten des Wassers sind abhängig von der Bodenbeschaffenheit, d.h. an der Rückseite von Einstichen und Bodenkuhlen entstehen Verwirbelungen oder Strudel usw.
Wenn du merkst, dass der Köder ständig abtreibt und du ihn dadurch nicht mehr dahin kriegst wo du ihn haben willst, solltest du einen schwereren Kopf nehmen. Ansonsten halt so leicht wie möglich halten.



Gryzli schrieb:


> ...war zwar an der Mündung zum Rhein vor Nijmegen  aber im waal selber noch nie geangelt...



Ähm... lass dich da nicht erwischen. Da darf man nicht angeln (jedenfalls nicht einfach nur mit 'nem VisPas).
Von der Abzweigung der Waal vom Rijn darfste fischen:
Im Rijn erst wieder ab Millingen stromaufwärts bis an's deutsche Keeken (Hinweis: Dieser Abschnitt vom Rijn befindet sich offiziell auf deutschem Staatsgebiet, trotzdem gehört er zur Federatie Midden Nederland und benötigt man somit einen niederländischen VisPas.)
Im Nederrijn erst wieder ab Höhe Angeren stromabwärts.
Und an der Waal ab Höhe Beuningen stromabwärts.



Gryzli schrieb:


> ...ist das Gewässer an sich gut?...



Aufgrund der niederländischen Gewässerpolitik sind die meisten Gewässer untereinander verbunden. D.h. generell ist Fischwanderung möglich. Abhängig von der Gewässerbeschaffenheit fühlen Zander & Co sich halt in gewissen Regionen mehr oder weniger wohl und sind daher häufiger bzw. seltener anzutreffen.
Einfach die typischen Stellen absuchen...


----------



## Athrox (29. September 2011)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer in den Niederlanden*

Ach ja,

Warum benutzt du nicht z.B. Google Earth und den Visplanner um deine Route zu planen? Geht ganz gut eigentlich...


----------



## Grxzlx (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer in den Niederlanden*



Athrox schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> 
> Warum benutzt du nicht z.B. Google Earth und den Visplanner um deine Route zu planen? Geht ganz gut eigentlich...




  Hi, danke für deine Hilfe
Sorry das ich nicht vorher geschrieben habe, habe es mal wieder verpennt den Threat aufzumachen 
Ja Google Earth benutze ich ja schon seit einigen Jahren , ist Top zur Suche nach Stellen.
Leider aber nicht immer an der Realität ganz nahe.
Ja mit dem Visplanner komme ich nicht ganz klar, muss da wohl noch etwas üben.
War jetzt letztens paar Mal direkt an der Grenze die Rute baden.
(Ecke Emmerich, direkt nach der deutschen Grenze in Holland)
TOP Ecke auf Zander, naja ich weis das dort die Sache verpachtet ist bis kurz vor Nijmegen (dieser See keine Ahnung wie der jetzt heißt), aber hej die beiden Pächter streiten sich wem das nun gehört und wo sich zwei streiten da freut sich der dicke dritte (ich ) und gehe dort angeln.

Jedenfalls bleibt man dort kein Schneider.

Meint ihr die Ijssel ist besser als der Rhein auf Zander?
Was haltet ihr von Arnheim die Ecke?
Soweit ich weis fließt dort auch die Ijssel oder ab welcher Richtung sieht es besser aus mit dem Zander?
Lange Zeit bleibt ja nicht mehr bis sie aus den Buhnenköpfen abziehen in tiefe Winterquartiere.
  Habe gute Erfahrung mit 12cm Sandra Delande und 17-20Gramm Jigs gemacht. Weiter gut sind auch momentan No actio Shads, Namen weis ich jetzt nicht ähnlich wie ein Stint von der Körperform.
  Farbe eigentlich nebensächlich.
  Was benutzt ihr den so für Köder?
  Ich kann ja am Mittwoch wenn ich Zeit habe paar Fotos reinstellen, so kann man sich austauschen 
Ausser jemand macht mal wieder ein Staatsgeheimnis um seine Köder LOL
  Gruß
  Krystian


----------

